# Need *Linux*-flavored libXt.so.6



## Anonymous (Aug 4, 2010)

Apologies if this isn't the right place for this question.

I'm trying to install a Linux app that wants libXt.so.6, which isn't included in the compat install.  I've so far avoided having anything to do with Linux, so I've no idea how to go about finding it.  Are the various flavors (Red Hat, Ubuntu, etc) different enough at the X lib level that only a specific one will do?  Does anyone here have any experience with this?  

That particular lib seems to cause a lot of vexation everywhere, from what I can tell by google.

Many thanks for any help.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2010)

Auld_Besom said:
			
		

> I'm trying to install a Linux app that wants libXt.so.6, which isn't included in the compat install.


Hmm.. Something installed it:


```
dice@williscorto:~>ll /compat/linux/usr/lib/libXt.so.6*
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel      14 May 14 18:29 /compat/linux/usr/lib/libXt.so.6 -> libXt.so.6.0.0
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  361400 May 14 18:29 /compat/linux/usr/lib/libXt.so.6.0.0
```

Yep:

```
dice@williscorto:~>pkg_info -W /compat/linux/usr/lib/libXt.so.6
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libXt.so.6 was installed by package linux-f10-xorg-libs-7.4_1
```

x11/linux-f10-xorg-libs it is.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 4, 2010)

What do you mean by 'the compat install'? I have this 
	
	



```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel  14 Mar 17 17:10 /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libXt.so.6 -> libXt.so.6.0.0
```


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 4, 2010)

*aaaAAAaaa...you guys are probably running v8?*

It's not in the 7.3 distribution...or if it is, it got missed out from the install (perhaps I should look at the cdrom)

But if it's in v8, I'll go grab a copy.

Is there a way to install only the linux compat files from the v8 distrib?  The "custom" option, perhaps (i've never looked at it) or something else possibly?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2010)

There is only one ports tree. All versions of FreeBSD use that same tree. Just update your ports tree. 

It seems there are a few issues with emulators/linux_base-f10 on 7.x but I doubt you'll run into them.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 4, 2010)

*I'm not sure I'm following*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> There is only one ports tree. All versions of FreeBSD use that same tree. Just update your ports tree.



This is my second install of fBSD 7.3 (the disc lost its mind after the first install, so I did a prophylactic low-level format).  I didn't update the ports tree this time, but I did the first time, yet had the same problem.  

On the other hand, in both cases I installed from cd without an inet connection at that point and thus before I updated the ports tree.  Could the 7.3 image be incomplete?  I'm totally treading water here, since if you guys got it, yet I didn't, and nominally it's all the same code, what else could explain the disparity?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 4, 2010)

The ports skeleton on the 7.3 CD _may_ not have included emulators/linux_base-f10. Just run [cmd=]portsnap fetch extract[/cmd] and work with the latest ports tree.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 5, 2010)

*I suspect I might have to install v8 to get a proper compat*



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> The ports skeleton on the 7.3 CD _may_ not have included emulators/linux_base-f10. Just run [cmd=]portsnap fetch extract[/cmd] and work with the latest ports tree.



When I tried to pkg_add linux_base-f10 after portsnapping as you suggested, I got what looked like a version-skew complaint, namely "compat.linux.osrelease: 2.4.2 is not supported.  Exiting".  Except that it was looking specifically in the 7.3 Release subtree, so there shouldn't be any skew issues.  I don't understand it.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2010)

Auld_Besom said:
			
		

> When I tried to pkg_add linux_base-f10 after portsnapping as you suggested, I got what looked like a version-skew complaint, namely "compat.linux.osrelease: 2.4.2 is not supported.  Exiting".  Except that it was looking specifically in the 7.3 Release subtree, so there shouldn't be any skew issues.  I don't understand it.



That message is related to linux_base. You'll need to set a sysctl. But *kldload linux* first.

`# sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16`

To make that permanent add to /etc/sysctl.conf:

```
compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16
```


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks.  It seems like there's something else going on, too.  I found a little snippet of text when I grepped through the ports tree that said if I only want to run X11 apps, I should install xorg libs (linux-f10-xorg-libs I think it was).  Which I did, and that evidently did some magic, because the app's installer started up instead of complaining.  It's still giving me problems (it doesn't like its install key) but once I get past that I think I'll be ready to do the sysctl.


----------

